# smoke and skip



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

my LB1914 smokes and skips at idle,when tractor is under a load it doesn't smoke or skip the smoke and runs perfect smoke is un-burned fuel very strong smelling could my injectors be the problem too much fuel and can't burn it all at lower rpm's ? also notice the governor doesn't seem to be working right


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

IS this a diesel? We've recently discussed this event called, "wet stacking" 

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/diesel-idling.42691/ 

Sounds like your engine has some of the symptoms.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Have you changed the oil to winter use yet? On Compact tractors, this is usually 5W30 or 5W40. This way, it would help free the governor from sticking in cold temps. 

Also, Seafoam would help those injectors too. 

Read that diesel idle thread. Get the engine up to temp. Some folks have to take off the exhaust pipe to clean out the soot. Also, is the tractor parked in a shed or outdoors. Rain an get into the exhaust to kill the engine over time like your symptoms mentioned too.


----------



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

bmaverick said:


> Have you changed the oil to winter use yet? On Compact tractors, this is usually 5W30 or 5W40. This way, it would help free the governor from sticking in cold temps.
> 
> Also, Seafoam would help those injectors too.
> 
> Read that diesel idle thread. Get the engine up to temp. Some folks have to take off the exhaust pipe to clean out the soot. Also, is the tractor parked in a shed or outdoors. Rain an get into the exhaust to kill the engine over time like your symptoms mentioned too.


----------



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

tractor is always parked under cover oil has been changed,the governor was acting like it wasn't working right back last summer when temps were hot ,put new bearings oil pump relief valve ,rings and last winter and it was good just started acting up last spring runs good at about 2000 rpm and under a load also as long as it is lugging it seems fine clean exhaust and runs smooth


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

check the air filter and intake hose....


----------



## david estes (Aug 4, 2018)

thanks it has a new air filter but will look at both


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

New ones, so that is ok. Do you ever *work* it, like on a tiller or a bush hog for an hour or more?Do you ever run it wide open? You could try putting it under a heavy load and run it wide open for a few minutes. The instructions from MF re, new tractor break in was; full throttle, full load (on the dynomometer)for an hour. Watch temp, oil pressure and for leaks.


----------

